# MUFE Fashion's Night Out



## shontay07108 (Sep 1, 2012)

Well, I didn't notice a post about this and being that MUFE is my favorite brand, I figured I'd go ahead and make a post. MUFE is offering 4 gorgeous special eyeshadow palette's for the big night. Purchase 4 shadows and you get to choose your own special palette. Here's a link to all the details.   http://www.thestyleandbeautydoctor.com/2012/08/fashions-night-out-with-make-up-for-ever-create-your-own-custom-palette/  I must admit that I was going to skip all the events (just like last year and the year before), but I am genuinely excited here. I don't want to go into the city at 6pm (lazy+public transportation=blah), but just look at those palettes! I think I'll buy two of them just because they're gorgeous. It's such a steal. You get 4 shadows and one beautiful palette for just $60! Whatever shadows I had down on my wishlist will be bought.   So, anyone else going to a MUFE store on that night?


----------



## luvlydee (Sep 1, 2012)

hmm interesting. I would go but it will probably be really packed and for that I think I wont lol. I dont want to be pushing and shoving in there


----------



## shontay07108 (Sep 1, 2012)

I really don't imagine it would be crowded. In all my times going there, I've never seen it crowded. Also, they're doing the same thing at the SOHO Sephora that has a MUFE boutique. People might decide to just go there instead to have other brands close by.   I plan on being there at 6 on the dot. I already know which shadows I want and I want to make the trip back to Jersey ASAP, so I won't be long. I can't wait because those palettes are so gorgeous. Maybe I will call and ask if I can order it over the phone.


----------



## luvlydee (Sep 1, 2012)

ooo hmm i might end up going then.  I never went out for FNO and i told my bf i wanted to do something this year so maybe this will be one of those things (except he doesnt like me spending money on makeup especially since im unemployed and looking for jobs so i always have to buy these things on some sneeky 007 mission lol)


----------



## sss215 (Sep 3, 2012)

shontay07108 said:


> So, anyone else going to a MUFE store on that night?


  	those palettes are cute.  I wish I was in the market for 4 shadows.  I would order if I woud.  I think I just need MUFE #60 . I hope you post what you get!


----------



## shontay07108 (Sep 3, 2012)

sss215 said:


> those palettes are cute.  I wish I was in the market for 4 shadows.  I would order if I woud.  I think I just need MUFE #60 . I hope you post what you get!


  I definitely will post. I'm working myself up swearing that I will go. I am fighting my laziness. I really wish I could go early in the morning and get it!  #60 is a great shadow. I don't touch blue very often, but that one is really good. I had a list set on what shadows I was going to get, but now I'm not too sure. I'm obsessed with two of the palettes, but I can only come up with 6 shadows I really want. I already own several others. Well, I'll figure it out.


----------



## MissTT (Sep 4, 2012)

Shontay please post if you find out they will take orders by phone. I'd love to get my hands on a palette. I'm hoping some of the colors I want aren't too ashy on my skin. I hate living in the sticks lol.


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Sep 4, 2012)

Those palette looks so cute! Wish I could go to Dallas to get the palette and 3 MUFE eyeshadow but sadly I live 5 hours away from Dallas.


----------



## sss215 (Sep 5, 2012)

MissTT said:


> Shontay please post if you find out they will take orders by phone. I'd love to get my hands on a palette. I'm hoping some of the colors I want aren't too ashy on my skin. I hate living in the sticks lol.


  Hi, what's type of shades are you looking for.  I have some that are vibrant, and then there are some swatches around the web.  Karla Sugar, Temptalia, they have some good ones


----------



## MissTT (Sep 5, 2012)

Duh I forgot to check Temptalia et al. I did a google search and got nothing. I'm trying to decide between a highlight color: Beige 76, Matte Flesh Pink 157, or Matte Flesh 156. I don't want it to be too ashy looking on my HD 173 skin. Also wondering if Beige 76 is warmish. The other random colors I was considering were: Mauve Pink 135, Matte Dark Purple 160, Star Purple 142, Purple 92, Pearly Peach 153, Dusty Pink 112, and Turquoise Shimmer 83. I may have decided between these though. I was thinking of making a palette of Purples with a pop of the Turquoise. That is IF I can even get my hands on a palette.

  	ETA: You're a godsend, SSS! I didn't find any swatches of the highlight colors I'm considering, but I created a rather long wishlist of items for another time. Thank you.


----------



## shontay07108 (Sep 5, 2012)

MissTT, try these links:   http://thefancyface.blogspot.com/2010/10/make-up-for-ever-mufe-eyeshadows_1193.html  http://www.themakeupdivas.com/2012/04/make-up-for-ever-pastel-perfect-eye.html  http://www.kraseybeauty.com/2009/04/building-your-own-make-up-for-ever-collection.html   It is SO unbearably hot here! I hope it cools down by tomorrow afternoon. If not, I won't even go. I'll just be frustrated walking around the city the whole time. It's so humid! Plus that kind of weather makes my hair frizzy and fashion choices are limited due to this kind of heat. I am not going over there looking like a scrub. First world problems, I know.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Sep 5, 2012)

Times like this I wish I STILL lived in NYC. Well to the ladies that are going, shop hard and shop with me in mind.


----------



## shontay07108 (Sep 5, 2012)

DILLIGAF said:


> Times like this I wish I STILL lived in NYC. Well to the ladies that are going, shop hard and shop with me in mind.


  :lol: Will do. I am so tempted to get two palettes. I really like the funky, colorful one and the black studded one. Tell me I only need one! Tell me!!!


----------



## MissTT (Sep 5, 2012)

Thanks for the links. I love seeing swatches on brown skin. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  	I can't tell you just to get one because I had a hard time deciding myself. I'm so glad you like the black studded one. I felt like a fool being drawn to the plainest one of the bunch.


----------



## shontay07108 (Sep 5, 2012)

MissTT said:


> Thanks for the links. I can't tell you just to get one because I had a hard time deciding myself. I'm so glad you like the black studded one. I felt like a fool being drawn to the plainest one of the bunch.


  Oh, no. That palette is total rockstar! Love it. I really wish I could just pay $60 for the funky, colorful one w/ the shadows and pay some discounted price for the studded one. maybe I'll ask. :wink:  I might end up with just one, though b/c I already have a dozen or so shadows from MUFE. I'll probably get some of their plain 6 shadow palettes.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Sep 5, 2012)

shontay07108 said:


> Will do. I am so tempted to get two palettes. I really like the funky, colorful one and the black studded one. *Tell me I only need one! Tell me*!!!


  	I will tell you a lot of things. THIS I will not tell you. I'm the little red devil on your shoulder whispering in your ear " Get two, Hell get them all!!"


----------



## shontay07108 (Sep 5, 2012)

DILLIGAF said:


> I will tell you a lot of things. THIS I will not tell you. I'm the little red devil on your shoulder whispering in your ear " Get two, Hell get them all!!"


  :lol: Serves me right b/c I'm always the devil on someone else's shoulder! Damn, but not all 4! :lmao:  I am really curious to see what that bow on the first one looks like in person, though.


----------



## MissTT (Sep 5, 2012)

I like the bow one, too, but how would you store or travel with it? It's cute, but doesn't seem practical. Would the shadows be removable? Meaning could I depot other MUFE e/s and switch them out? I don't know if I want to keep the combos I'm considering. I want the colors in the palette to go together for a specific eye look if you know what I mean. And has anyone tried Matte Flesh Pink and/or Matte Flesh? I'm looking for a good highlight shade to go with purple shadows.

  	I love how I'm talking all this mess like they're going to take my order over the phone lol. I haven't even called them to see if they would. I'm just trying to get my ducks in a row and have all decisions made so if they say yes I can spring to action instead of saying, "Oh, okay, lemme call you right back."


----------



## shontay07108 (Sep 5, 2012)

I've never travelled with makeup, so that's not an issue for me. I want to see the bow in person to see what it's made of an how it's attached. Then, I'll have a better idea of how sturdy it actually is.   Yes, the shadows are removable. You can definitely switch them out. That's why I am probably getting two and a couple of plain shadow palettes b/c I have a ton more MUFE shadows and I want some of my favorite shades in these fancy palettes.


----------



## luvlydee (Sep 5, 2012)

shontay07108 said:


> #60 is a great shadow. I don't touch blue very often, but that one is really good. I had a list set on what shadows I was going to get, but now I'm not too sure. I'm obsessed with two of the palettes, but I can only come up with 6 shadows I really want. I already own several others. Well, I'll figure it out.


  	my laziness just won. I decided ill just buy some ice cream and chill in my house watching the vmas lol


----------



## MissTT (Sep 5, 2012)

I think I like all of the cases... and I got paid this week...


----------



## shontay07108 (Sep 6, 2012)

Alright, sad news: I'm not going. Logic won out. I hauled a nice amount from Mac and I just got back from a girls night out. I drank and ate it up with my friend. Yes, I still have the money to get the palette, but it's not something I need. Really, the only thing I was in it for was the case. I love MUFE shadows, but I don't reach for them a whole lot. I actually prefer their aqua pencil shadows. I'm kinda bummed, but thinking of paying $60 for a gorgeous case alone when I will hardly ever touch the shadow is just too much. Plus, being lazy and having to go out late to NY? Sorry, I have to pass.   I hope these palettes show up again and at Sephora.com or in store.


----------



## luvlydee (Sep 6, 2012)

shontay07108 said:


> I hope these palettes show up again and at Sephora.com or in store.


  	awww man! i decided this morning to go! lol my bf will be in the city already taking his programming classes and told me i should just go out there for FNO since i never been so i decided that i will have time to swing by the MUFE store and hide the things i hauled in my big purse. lol


----------



## shontay07108 (Sep 6, 2012)

luvlydee said:


> awww man! i decided this morning to go! lol my bf will be in the city already taking his programming classes and told me i should just go out there for FNO since i never been so i decided that i will have time to swing by the MUFE store and hide the things i hauled in my big purse. lol


  Well, at least you get a palette and perhaps you can show us! I'm still disappointed that I won't have one in my hands, but it's for the best. I am exhausted from hanging out last night. I'd still be in bed right now if I wasn't waiting for my Mac to arrive. Mufe really needs to get it together and get a website where items can be purchased (that would be so bad for my wallet, though).


----------



## MissTT (Sep 6, 2012)

I was able to call a boutique and get one. I tried Dallas and they said no. Ended up with Costa Mesa who asked me to wait until the special started at 6pm. I called around 6:22 and they were all out of the black studded pallet. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (And the bow, but I didn't want that one.) I went with the neon. Shipping was free and the SA, Janella, was super-duper sweet. I highly recommend her.


----------



## luvlydee (Sep 6, 2012)

uugh wwhat a horrible experience.  so i get to the boutique on 12th street and im there 1/2 an hour early and im looking around and i hear one of the girls asking about the palettes and the mua was like oh no thats not here its at the other location so i had to walk blocks and blocks to get to the other mua boutique on broadway and that area was soooo packed. like i could barely move.  by this time im sweating up a storm.  so i get inside and 2 of the shadows i wanted was sold out so i just get two random ones and a camouflage cream since you get a free makeup kit thing with a purchase of any item. the lady who helped me told me to get to the boutique on 12th street and exchange the shadows.  so im like good idea. i go back to the one on 12th and i cant exchange them since the other boutique is inside a sephora. but the boutique on 12th street has everything for 40% off so im like let me just get the shadow i orginally wanted anyways... sold out. UGH. so i just got a camouflage kit in no.4 . I didnt want to pass up a 40% off offer. lol  but my experience in walking around was so blah that i didnt even enjoy myself.  Maybe when i wake up tomorrow ill be happy that i got these things.

  	Oh i ended up getting the palette with the black studs, eyeshadows in 158,159,307, and 24  but i picked 24 because they didnt have 18 which i really really wanted! 

  	oh wait and theeeen since my bf got out at 8:30 (ive been in teh city going up and down since 5:30 and i ended up getting blisters on my feet even though i was wearing flats i had to buy new flats since i knew i was going to walk some more after my bf got out) i waited til he got out just for him to tellme that hes tired and wants to just go home!!! what a night. sorry that was my little


----------



## shontay07108 (Sep 6, 2012)

Oh,wow. I'm sorry about that. That's terrible. What's up with that boutique? They were listed on MUFE's official Facebook as being part of the event. I know the one on Broadway is faaar and that's why I wanted to go to the actual boutique.   So, the boutique has 40% off everything? Was that just for tonight?


----------



## luvlydee (Sep 6, 2012)

im thinking it was for that night. and they had wine.  i dont drink though so i skipped on that and EVERYTHING  was 40% off. Im bummed because she told me they didnt have the danys pouch. she said theyve been sold out for months now and that they keep telling france to send more over but nothing.


----------



## MissTT (Sep 6, 2012)

Poor luvlydee. They had you hoofin' all over the place. Poor thing wore out a pair of shoes. Would love to hear more about that 40% off, too. I wonder why they were offering that?


----------



## shontay07108 (Sep 6, 2012)

luvlydee said:


> im thinking it was for that night. and they had wine.  i dont drink though so i skipped on that and EVERYTHING  was 40% off. Im bummed because she told me they didnt have the danys pouch. she said theyve been sold out for months now and that they keep telling france to send more over but nothing.


  There's a UK site, gurumakeupemporium.com and they have the pouch. http://www.gurumakeupemporium.com/epages/BT4080.sf/sec6c93c1c582/?ObjectPath=/Shops/BT4080/Products/527  If you don't mind paying a bit more. You can use a money converter to figure out how much it is. I've ordered from them before and you get your stuff pretty quickly.   When I went to the boutique the last time, last Summer I think, they had 40% off several items, but not the whole joint! That's dangerous.


----------



## luvlydee (Sep 6, 2012)

shontay07108 said:


> When I went to the boutique the last time, last Summer I think, they had 40% off several items, but not the whole joint! That's dangerous..


  	oo thank you!! so they're able to ship to the u.s. no problem??


----------



## shontay07108 (Sep 6, 2012)

No problems with shipping to the US!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Sep 7, 2012)

In April if you were wearing an IMATS NYC armband the entire store was 40% off. I did a wee bit of damage. Allow me to suggest the Sculpting Blush in #14


----------



## shontay07108 (Sep 7, 2012)

What kind of shade is that? I have a sculpting blush in an orange shade and it's amazing. One of the best orange blushes ever.


----------



## luvlydee (Sep 7, 2012)

i ended up returning the black and the light orange colors at sephora and got the number 18 (dark orange) which i wanted.  Since it's not in the refill form i thought it was going to be a pain to try and depot it but i didnt realize you can just easily lift up the shadow from the pan! so i took out my 92 shadow (purple) and placed it in the palette as well.


----------



## shontay07108 (Sep 7, 2012)

I am so green with envy right now. That palette is gorgeous! Ugh.   Yup MUFE are so easy to remove from their packaging. All shadows should be that way.   I'm going to order some MUFE shadow palettes. I'll probably get them from the UK site I linked the other day.


----------



## MissTT (Sep 7, 2012)

Shontay try calling and seeing if any are left over to sell. Dallas tried to fake call me back (less than 1 ring) today after they were supposed to let me know last night if I could chargesend. They must have had a compact if they called me this morning.

  	That studded palette looks bada$$, but I'm also pining for the bow one right now. I kind of wish I would have tried for that one even though I said I didn't want it. It just catches my eye every time. Le sigh... The bow would have gotten all bent up anyway, right?


----------



## shontay07108 (Sep 7, 2012)

Thanks for the info, MissTT. I might give a couple of stores a call tomorrow depending on if I go out and spend $$ on even more makeup.


----------



## luvlydee (Sep 7, 2012)

Shontay you should def call.  Honestly i dont think i would have been upset if i just stayed home and not gotten it but after the night i had i would be damned if i didnt get it.  





MissTT said:


> Shontay try calling and seeing if any are left over to sell. Dallas tried to fake call me back (less than 1 ring) today after they were supposed to let me know last night if I could chargesend. They must have had a compact if they called me this morning.  That studded palette looks bada$$, but I'm also pining for the bow one right now. I kind of wish I would have tried for that one even though I said I didn't want it. It just catches my eye every time. Le sigh... The bow would have gotten all bent up anyway, right?


  I was debating on getting the bow one but i thought the bow might get smooshed when i put it in my drawer and i was scared it might eventually just fall off lol. It was really pretty to look at though.


----------



## shontay07108 (Sep 8, 2012)

luvlydee said:


> Shontay you should def call.  Honestly i dont think i would have been upset if i just stayed home and not gotten it but after the night i had i would be damned if i didnt get it. I was debating on getting the bow one but i thought the bow might get smooshed when i put it in my drawer and i was scared it might eventually just fall off lol. It was really pretty to look at though.


  After what you went through, you better had gotten something! That was crazy.   I've decided to let it go. I'll save my pennies. Like I said before, even though MUFE shadows are great, I haven't been using them lately. I've been opting for their shadow pencils. I was in it just for the case. I have a list of other makeup items I'm craving, so it's for the best.   Was that bow like a soft material? Was it glued on? I am so intrigued by that thing. :lol:


----------



## MissTT (Sep 8, 2012)

Me, too. I was wondering how sturdy the bow was.


----------



## kimibos (Sep 8, 2012)

it would be cool if MUFE had these for the holidays at sephora.


----------



## luvlydee (Sep 9, 2012)

MissTT said:


> Me, too. I was wondering how sturdy the bow was.


  	im not sure if it was glued on but it was soft material with like little round pieces on it. the same pieces that was on the palette itself. it was pretty but i think that bow would have been too distracting with the rest of my palettes lol


----------



## shontay07108 (Sep 9, 2012)

If these babies ever pop up at Sephora, I'm buying all 4. I hope whatever they do for the holidays is just as pretty.


----------



## martiangurll (Sep 14, 2012)

shontay07108 said:


> If these babies ever pop up at Sephora, I'm buying all 4. I hope whatever they do for the holidays is just as pretty.


	The one with the studs is really cute.  Do MAC shadows fit in there?  I wish MAC would come up with something like that.  I guess I could DIY...


----------



## shontay07108 (Sep 14, 2012)

MUFE shadows are bigger than Mac's. Now, that's not to say there is more product (I'm unsure of that), but the pan, itself, is larger.


----------



## shellygrrl (Sep 14, 2012)

MUFE shadows have .08oz vs. .05oz from MAC.


----------

